# All wood front vise



## GregTP (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi all! I am finishing a workbench for my son's fifth birthday present and would like to ask for advice on the front vise.

His bench (I'll post pictures when finished) already has a wagon vise on one end and I want an all wood front vise on the other. I bought a 1 1/2" dowel threading kit from woodcraft and plan to use it for both vises. Has anyone had particular success, or perhaps more useful, any failures doing this that might help me along the way?


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

A lot of really old (100+ years) workbenches used wooden screws in their vises and they lasted a long time so it should work just fine.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Sounds like you have a good plan going. I would suggest soaking the threads with CA glue to harden and preserve them.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

Greg, I have all wooden vices on my bench … leg, Moxon, and wagon … just try and keep the jaws from racking and they'll last a long time … had leg vice for 20+ years, the Moxon for maybe 10, and the wagon for about a year.


----------



## GregTP (Oct 26, 2015)

I didn't get around to the front vice yet, I started the project with only ten days until my little man's birthday party so I ran out of time! Overall, the bench turned out great. Its 26" tall, about 40" long and 18" wide. Legs are mortise and tenon pine that are pegged with oak dowels. Laminated pine top with walnut sides and solid cherry end caps. The wagon vise turned out really well with the exception that the wood threading kit I bought has relatively fine threads.


----------

